# Ozon zur Entfärbung



## Gisty (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt schon in verschiedenen Foren gesucht aber einfach nichts gefunden was mir hilft. Deshalb hoffe ich hier auf Antworten.

Ich habe einen Koi-Teich, mittler Besatz, 20 m³, 2m² Mehrkammerfilter, Tauch UVC, meine Wasserwerte sind super mein Wasser ist einigermaßen klar bis zum 2m tiefen Boden.
Nun mein Problem mein Teich liegt ganztags in der Sonne und unteranderem deshalb hab ich einen starken gelb braun Stich im Wasser.

Mein Schneewitchen ist in einem Meter Tiefe ein Erdwitchen.

Das will ich nun ändern und so weit ich weiß ist das einzig durch Ozon in den Griff zu bekommen.

Ich will keinerlei Entkeimung des Teiches -> einzig und allein entfärben.
Ich brauche also keine Hardcoreozonanlage für 3000 Euro, ich will das Wasser nicht trinken.
Ich will eine preiswerte Variante ohne Gefahren für die Fischis.

Ich habe an einen Kleinozongenerator 200-300mg gedacht, mit Lufttrockner und Einbringung über großflächigen ozonfesten Luftausströmer in die Pumpenkammer oder in die Absetzkammer des Filters wo auch das UVC hängt.
Ich weiß die Einbringung ist nicht besonders gut aber nun die Fragen:

Würde das so reichen um den Teich zu entfärben? Wendet irgend jemand das vielleicht so an.
Intervallbetrieb oder Dauerbetrieb?
Kann das austretende Ozon Schäden an der GFK Pumpenkammer oder dem Schlauch zur Absetzkammer verursachen?Wenn ja ist die Absetzkammer mit UVC wohl sinnvoller oder?

Sander und Trioxx denke ich sind gute Marken, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Chinesennachbauten?

Ich denke mit dem Restozon gibts bei diesen Mengen keine Probleme: Absetzkammer mit Uvc, danach weiterer Filter und danach ca. 4m KG Rohr zum Teich. Oder hat hier jemand bedenken?


Ich bitte um hilfreiche Antworten und Erfahrungen, bitte kein "Rauchen gefährdet die Gesundheit" Ich weiß selbst hier ist vorsicht geboten.
Auch Vermutungen sind hilfreich aber bitte von Leuten die sich mit dem Thema auch auskennen. 

Besten Dank an alle die sich beteiligen.


----------



## Olli.P (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ozon zur Entfärbung*

Hi Gisty,

bewegst du dein __ Hel-X mit einem Belüfter?

Dann wäre es vllt. eine Möglichkeit es erst einmal mit einem Luft betriebenen EWS zu probieren.


----------



## Gisty (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ozon zur Entfärbung*

Hallo Olli,

ja mein __ Hel-x wird über einen Sprudler bewegt.
Vielleicht steh ich ja auf dem Schlauch aber was bitte ist ein EWS?

Gruß
Gisty


----------



## CrimsonTide (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ozon zur Entfärbung*

EWS = eiweißabschäumer ...

ich beschäftig mich auch gerade mit dem thema ozon in verbindung mit EWS ... hier der thread von mir KLICK.. vielleicht hilft das schon ein wenig und sonst werden wir wohl irgendwie zum gewünschten ergenis kommen


----------



## Gisty (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ozon zur Entfärbung*

Hi
Ach ja mir ist der unter ewa bekannt aber soweit hät ich schon denken können. 
Aber was hat das mit meinem __ Hel-x zu tun?
Über eine ewa hab ich schon öfter nachgedacht vermute aber das dieser nicht den gewünschten effekt bringt.
Danke für den Link. Das diese Menge bei guter Einbringung also zB über Reaktor zum entfärben reicht hab ich schon mehrmals gelesen aber ob das auch bei belüftersteinen funktioniert?
Vielleicht bleibt wirklich nur der Selbsttest


----------



## Benseoo7 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ozon zur Entfärbung*

Hallo,
ich habe ein Uvox Redox Sytem von Wapure. Sorry für die Werbung. Das System kann max. 600mg, was aber schon sehr viel ist. Mein PH Wert ist der gleiche und alles andere ist wunderbar. Klares Wasser und originale Farben der Koi. 

MfG

Ben


----------



## klaus.ebert (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ozon zur Entfärbung*

hallo allerseits,
schuldigung, dass ich mich einmische:
 aber ich hab auch leicht bräunliches wasser, allerdings von anfang an. 
hab meine teich aber erst seit ostern.
die werte sind ok und die fischis ganz munter. hab allerding goldis drin. pfanzen jede menge wachsen und gedeihen prächtig.

ist das bräunliche wasser nur fehlende schönheit oder besteht handlungsbedarf?

vg

klaus


----------



## CrimsonTide (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ozon zur Entfärbung*

solang die wasserwerte in ordnung sind, sich nicht schaum etc. bildet, ist es eben bräunlich. in der natur sind viele gewässer nicht kristallklar und koi werden oft in mud pools gehalten, d.h. da ist dann garnix klar  aber dennoch gibt es einige, die den braun/gelbstich des wassers gern entfernen würden ... so auch ich und da beginnt man früher oder später, sich mit eiweißabschäumern und ozon zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ozon zur Entfärbung*

Hi,

also ich hab meinen EWS nun auch seit gut 48h wieder in Betrieb............

Die ersten Ergebnisse......

     

Dauert bestimmt etwas länger als Ozon, kostet aber nix extra, da ich meine Luftpumpe eh im Betrieb habe 

 

Ma gucken, hab noch eine Leitung frei, ob ich die auch noch inn EWS packe..........


----------



## klaus.ebert (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ozon zur Entfärbung*

hi aaron,
da bin ich ermal beruhigt.
ich werde da wohl nichts unternehmen.
natur eben, warum auch immer...

nur der interesse halber:
ist da zu viel einweiß drin (hängt das mit dem futter zusammen?) meines ist gelb/braun seit dem einbringen von mainkies.

und das ozon unterstützt das.....

..nur falls schlimmer werden sollte 

vg

klaus


----------

